# Gingerbread Ota Update! Is My Android Phone Ready?



## kraisydave (Aug 30, 2011)

Gingerbread OTA update! Is my Android phone ready?

Any customizing of your phone can hurt it! Complete at your own risk.

Wonder if your Android phone is ready for an Over The Air (OTA) update? People keep asking varying questions about this OTA.

The Droid Charge is about to get an update from Froyo to Gingerbread. I made this vid to help answer questions about the process helping you make sure your phone is ready.






Developer Imnuts provided a great "how to" for preparing your phone if you are running anything but stock. Backup first as this will erase your phone!

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10202-how-to-prepare-for-the-gb-ota/

Thanks for watching! If this vid helped you can return the favor by subscribing to my channel @ www.youtube.com/kraisydave

Twitter @ kraisydave

Google + @ kraisy dave


----------

